# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Alguien de Madrid quiere quedar?

## pujoman

Pues si, Pujo se va a madrid unos dias a visitar 1 amigo, concretamente del 12 al 15 de febrero...Pues eso nose, aver si alguien se anima y uno se va a tomar 1 cerveza (o cafe) con Mr Pujo y hablar de magia un  poco...

si mas no....decidme direcciones de sitios magicos(no tiendas que me las se de memoria)

saludos!!

----------


## YaGo

¡PUJO por la Capital!

Malas fechas has elegido, aunque se verá... Igual un rato sí se puede. Ya te comentaré.

Sitios mágicos, mira en la plaza de las artes, suele haber magia casi a diario.

----------


## rafa cama

HOmbre... aún falta, pero algo igual se puede organizar.

----------


## Ayy

Sip... aunque a mi me dejaste tirado cuando fui a Tarragona Pujo... encima que iba a comprarte una cosa... jajaja
pues organicemos algo  :Wink1:

----------


## hernandez

pues por mi perfecto, a ver si se cuadran fechas y quedamos.

----------


## pujoman

> Sip... aunque a mi me dejaste tirado cuando fui a Tarragona Pujo... encima que iba a comprarte una cosa... jajaja
> pues organicemos algo


jaja perdona estabas casi en valencia ehh que eso me cae un poco mas lejos...solo un poco (200 km) y sin posibilidad de transpote publico (sin transbordo)...usea mas de 3 h de viaje  :O15: ...

pero las ganas que no falten! se que muchos soys de la capital (no de pueblecitos) por eso empece este post, a ver quien se anima!

Quedada en madrid, echa por Pujo xDD no esta mal

----------


## eidanyoson

Si cuadran fechas hasta yo me animo. (Pero cuadrarlas es lo difícil).

----------


## kein

Yo me apunto! Ya diréis día sitio y hora  :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡Animaos!!

 Si la quedada es en Torrejón, puede que lleve alguna sorpresita  :302: 

 (Y esta vez no pienso soltar prenda).

----------


## Coloclom

Tu título dice: alguien de Madrid quiere quedar?

:(yo soy asturiano:( pero a mucha honra! jejeje

Porqué me excluyes?

Si se hace una quedada y se me presenta bien... Intentaría ir...
Siempre y cuando alguien se comprometiera a buscarme una pensioncita barata, que por esos lares, imagino difícil de conseguir...

----------


## eidanyoson

Depende a lo que llames barata.

 Yo conozco una buenísima en Alcalá; pero no sé si será lo que busques.

----------


## Dow

si se hace en torrejón... mejor, porque no ando de pelas muy bien como para gastarlas en transporte público muahaha!

yo dejo que la organiceis vosotros, y si puedo me acoplo (como siempre digo y rara vez hago, pero si es por Pujo...)

y aquí en torrete hay un hostal que la suit vale 80 euros con jacuzzi y chachi xD

----------


## hernandez

hombre si no te importa que no tenga jacuzzi, seguro que se te puede encontrar algo mas barato, no se 20 euritos o asi ( hace mucho que no tiro de pensión que esta la cosa mu mala, jeje).que en torrejón si hay cosas baratitas.

----------


## pujoman

pos vosotros direis! momento y hora jaja

en todo caso puedo pasar mi mbl por privado.

Coloclom, no excluyo  a nadie, lo deicia por proximidad.si quieres venir ya sabes onde esta la capital!

Yo lo decia pue sporque viajaba alli, y al no ser una quedada rollo congreso, pues pense que les iria bien a los que son de alli.

en fin, anirmaros!!!!!!!! que pocas veces subire a la capital!!!

saludoss

----------


## Coloclom

Pues barata es eso, 20 o 30 euros, pero no más...  :117:  que no está la economía como para tirar cohetes, además, sólo en gasolina ya me supondrá el viaje unos 90 euros, quizá más...

Si organizas una quedada guay y me es posible me apunto. Además, me gustaría conocerte.

Saludos

----------


## Ayy

Yo se la sorpresa de Eidan! jajaja y solo la llevas si quedamos en Torrejón? muy mal me parece a mi... xD tienes que hacer lo imposible por transportarlo....  :117:

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Será posible!

 La sorpresa es en Torrejón y tú sabes porqué.

 Cualquier otra cosa ha de ser estudiada...

 (con tal de no desplazarte macho...)

----------


## Ayy

joer... que Torrejon me pilla en el culete del mundo... :(

----------


## Chaoz

yo si os animais a quedar al final me acercaré desde toledo a tomar unas cañitas, que la ultima vez que se hizo kdd en madrid me dio "el jamakuko" y me tuvo meses doblado y desconectado del mundo. asi que me la debo a mi mismo y os la debo a vosotros, que ganas de conocer magos precisamente no me faltan  :Wink1:

----------


## rafa cama

En Torrejón hay metro?

----------


## pujoman

Yo no llevo coche alli..

Pero cuanta gente es de torrejon y cuanta de la capital?!

----------


## rafa cama

Yo, de la capital (y sin coche)

----------


## YaGo

Yo prefiero capital... que Torrejón está, pues eso, en Torrejón. Como si te dicen "Villanueva del Botijo"

----------


## kein

Yo también ando por la capital. Pero si hay que ir a torrejon, se va (por la sorpresa claro jaja).
Ya diréis donde se hace al final.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues nada, se queda en Madrid pero sin sorpresa. No hay problema

 (Pero yo no puedo ir a Madrid, Madrid queda, pues eso, en Madrid, como decir Villapardillos de abajo  :302: )

----------


## pujoman

Ey, no es por nada, pero que me desplazo 630 Km...vosotros (los de torrejon i cercanias) solo 20 i pico xd

----------


## Dow

lo más barato para dormir es mi local, pero está lleno de cerveza y chavales jóvenes locos (chavalas también, claro).


venga que para esta quedada le pido dinero a mi papá, jajajajaja

----------


## Coloclom

umm, lo de las chavalas suena interesante...
Alguna guapa, soltera y disponible??

----------


## hernandez

me da a mi que por disponivilidad de la mayoria sera mejor quedar en madrid (capital). yo 

propondria el local que hay enfrente de magia estudio, creo que se llama "el laberinto".

el sitio no es de lo mas barato para tomarse una cocacola pero se esta muy agusto.

aunque claro DOW esta vendiendo muy bien su local. ¿ por cierto DOW que local es?

----------


## Vicentico

A ver eidan. 


                     Si pesa mucho  o es muy grande lo que tengas preparado para esa sorpresa, yo te hecho una mano a llevarlo, si hace falta llevamos mi coche que es grandecito. Si la sorpresa es una tía que sale de una tarta, ni aparecemos por allí, nos comemos la tarta y ...................... lo que sea. Yo por conocer a esta gente voy donde haga falta, Madrid o Torrejón da igual. Que las cocacolas son más caras, pos bebo menos.

----------


## Dow

es un local alquilado entre varios colegas... con sofás, tele, nevera, bateria, guitarras, bajo, amplis... hay un futbolín y una muñeca hinchable con vikini (creo que sigue virgen).

sí, hay algunas solteras guapas, pero no son fáciles jajajaja. pero bueno, está la muñeca.


tendría que engañar a mis colegas para que nos dejaran el local un rato...

----------


## Dow

bueno que!

----------


## Javi Drama

Echandole cara...

Si aceptais a desconocidos novatos yo podria acercarme a cualquier punto de la geografia madrileña (vamos que me da igual donde). Seguro que sale una reunión interesante en la que sacar muchas cosas en claro en esto de la magia.

Saludos y si alguien decide algo no dude en contactar por mail o mensaje privado.

----------


## Dow

el problema está en que no aceptamos desconocidos novatos... obligamos a desconocidos novatos jajaja, novato también soy yo, solo que algunos me conocen xD
esto es para aprender todos de todos...

----------


## Javi Drama

Ah bueno si es así entonces solo teneis que avisar Dow.

Lo único...el jueves por aficiones frikis no estoy disponible xD.

----------


## hernandez

bueno se nos hecha la fecha encima. yo diria el sabado, mas que nada por que es el único dia que puedo quedar. jejeje. bueno como sea.

 si se decide ir al "laberinto", hay que reservar mesa por si acaso.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Yo haria lo posible por ir. El sabado me parece bien. 

saludos

----------


## pujoman

Pues supongo que me ira bien jeeje, hablare con mi amigo para que se ausente un ratillo jeje.

Seria por la tarde?

----------


## hernandez

por mi si. yo creo que a las 5:30 o 6:00 estaria bien. si eso decirme cuantos somos para llamar y reservar que eso se llena de frikis como

 nosotros jejeje.

----------


## Ayy

joer... tengo partido de futbol y cumpleaños el sabado.... que putada!!! a que hora quedais..? para intentar escaquearme!

----------


## wulfric

Holaaa!!!
no habia escrito nada porque en principio no podiaesos dias ,pero he estado echando y la amiga ming me ha estado convenciendo para que vaya
todavia hay posibilidad de apuntarse??
al final donde cuando y a que hora seria?


un saludo magico

----------


## Chaoz

a mi el sabado me resultaría imposible por temas ed trabajo. si fuese el viernes iría seguro.

----------


## YaGo

Pus yo lo tengo complicado... 3 exámenes en 3 días de la semana siguiente, y ninguno pasa del miércoles, y además no todos en días diferentes...

Tendrá que ser la próxima.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo curro. Además por la tarde-noche. Jo  :O10:

----------


## Javi Drama

Uhmmm entonces...¿viernes o sabado?

Teniendo claro que parece ser en el "laberinto" (eso estaba por tribunal ¿no?) a ver si aclarais día...

Hernandez ponles las pilas que pareces el mas dispuesto  :Wink1: 

PxDx no soy nadie yo echandole a otro el marrón xD

----------


## Dow

bueno, Pujo ya ha partido hacia estos lares gatunos, asique en lo que quedemos, tendría que llamarle y decirselo, y ver si él también podría.

me es indiferente viernes o sábado...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Si se me pregunta... para mi mejor sabado tirando a tarde. 20 o 21 horas.

----------


## hernandez

haber yo dije esa fecha por que es la que me viene a mi mejor, y por que nadie decía nada. Amos que era algo orientativo. si os viene bien

 pos nada ay nos vemos el sabado. Y lo de la hora pues como veais. 

 mald el laberinto esta en la calle san mateo, enfrente de magia estudio. el metro mas cercano es alonso martinez.

bueno si hay algun cambio ya direis. hasta pronto.

----------


## Ayy

Yo tambien diria sabado a las 19 o 20h pero... como no es seguro que vaya... pues ir poniendo vosotros la hora..

----------


## rafa cama

Yo en principio iré. Así que quedo a la espera de la hora que digáis.

Saludines.

----------


## Ayy

Rafa vas casi seguro? es que tengo que hablar contigo...

----------


## Javi Drama

Hernandez si yo dije que les pusieras las pilas solo porque parecias el más decidido, que los demas estamos espectantes nada mas, y si no decia nadie un día y una hora...nos podriamos tirar un par de semanas más.

Puestos a elegir tambien prefiero las 20:00 h, siesta, perreo, descansar de la agotadora semana y fatidico viernes 13 noche.

Ya busqué lo de la calle san mateo, gracias, y bueno está entre en Alonso Martinez y tribunal si, pera más que nada por ubicarme el metro y yo nos peleamos hace mucho años y ni yo monto en el ni el deja que yo me monte :P

Entonces...sabado a las 20:00 en el Laberinto...

¿Cuantos?

----------


## rafa cama

> Rafa vas casi seguro? es que tengo que hablar contigo...


Casi, casi, en un 90 %. Ay, dios, que intriga... Mándame un mp, anda, y cuéntame un poquito...

----------


## hernandez

OK. me parece bien. entonces cuantos vamos a ser al final  :Confused:

----------


## Dow

vale, entonces informo a pujo para el sabado a las 20:00

----------


## Vicentico

Pues muy a mi pesar, pero que muy muchisimo a mi pesar me es imposible llegar a tiempo. Estoy escribiendo desde un hotel en el quinto pino y que con suerte despegaremos mañama  por el mediodia hora española y no creo que lleguemos antes de las 21 o 22, y espero que no se retrase más que ya estoy hasta los ........................................... Espero que lo paseis bien y que se organice otra en la que tenga más suerte y pueda ir.

----------


## Javi Drama

Bueno yo salgo para allá para ir con tiempo...espero que vayais con la baraja de cartas en la mano...porque no conozco a nadie xD

Si pujo va con las lentillas que luce en la web...yo salgo corriendo  :Wink1:

----------


## rafa cama

Como a estas horas habréis podido comprobar, no he podido ir. Una pequeña pelea con una puerta de cristal excesivamente limpia. Al menos, de momento, salvo un importante dolor de cabeza, un doblez de patilla de gafas y el pómulo que está dando guerra, no ha habido más bajas.

Coñe, a ver si las tiendas y restaurantes no limpian tan bien...

Ya me fastidia, ya (a decir verdad, tengo que confesar que me fastidia más por el leñazo que me he pegado y el "ridi" que he hecho, pero también por no haber podido ir).

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## Dow

jejejeje no te salió el truco de atravesar la puerta.


pues guai: Hernandez, Mald, Eseandreus (algo así... Pipo, ala), Pujo y Dow.

juegos con cartas, intercambios de ideas, un pelín de mentalismo de Pujo con sus tarjetas de visita (pero no mucho, cachis) y lucimiento de Pipo jajaja.


Por cierto Mald, gracias

----------


## Javi Drama

Una gran noche, de esas que te dan ganas para seguir practicando aunque seas muy torpe con las cartas.

Hernandez para decir que son 2 meses...genial.

Dow muy original, busca a Starsky y Hutch xD.

Pujo muy bueno.

Y ovación de gala para Pipo, una autentica figura.

Como dije...en unos meses espero tener al menos la mitad de habilidad que estos tios, un lujo en serio.

PxDx la parienta dice que os odia, que llegué demasiado tarde xD.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Venga anda que no es pa tanto! quedan muchas cosas por afinar, vosotros mismos lo visteis. El proximo dia tendre que hacer acopio de ases para no cargarme una baraja por juego. (guardar bien los vuestros)

Dow, El juego de los ases y reyes edainosco me gusto un moton. 

Hernandez y Mald darle duro y la proxima me freis a mi a juegos. (Mald a la parienta le tenias que haber hecho el de los ases de Dow pa que se quedara tranquila)

Pujo, que ruleeen esas notas de conferencia!!

Rafa, si me hubiera pasao eso a mi me hubiera inventado algo menos ridiculo, un pena que no vinieras.

Un placer conoceros a todos. Lamento haber salido escopetao pero habia lio, espero que pujo encontrara su destino, la verdad que con el mapa no se le veía muy suelto  :Wink1: 

Ale

----------


## Dow

jajajaja esperemos que algun dia conteste a este post, será señal de que no se ha perdido por Madrid.

el juego ese qué decir... me lo enseñó Eidan y es la caña, y ala, a abusar de él jajaja

yo ahora tengo que pulir el de los ases que aparecen gracias a estar la baraja marcada... que bueno que bueno.

----------


## pujoman

Bueno, solo decir que me ecanto!!

almenos conoceros en persona ya es un bonito juego de magia (el de aparecer por arte de magia por ser exactos xD)

por todo lo demas, pues muy correcto, Andrews un fenomeno, me recuerda mucho al estilo de YaGo (y mira que solo lo vi por videos).

Dow realizo unos juegos muy buenos y sencillisimos, solo con decir que  aveces la sencillez hace milagros sorprendentes (la jugada del tahur, muy bueno)

Mald, bueno, no se atrevio pero seguro que disfruto mucho y aprendio mas jeje,.

Hernandez realizo un par de juegos buenos, (y alguna anecdota de Gabi)

Os comento que volvere a madrid, tengo una cosa pendiente con mi colega jaja, ya avisare.

un saludo y hasta la proxima!!

----------


## rafa cama

> Rafa, si me hubiera pasao eso a mi me hubiera inventado algo menos ridiculo, un pena que no vinieras..


Peor fue el descojone de mis hermanas cuando se lo conté. Por lo visto estuvo divertido. Guay.

----------


## Ayy

al final no pude ir... y me quedé con las ganas :S 
encima me piero a Dow haciendo magia...  pa una vez que hace algo sin un reloj....  :117: 
y Andrews es la leche... os haria el de su reunion de Ases no :Confused: ?

----------


## hernandez

jeje   si, alguna reunion de asaes si se marcó andrews.

  la verdad es que la tarde estubo muy bien, hubo muchas cosas para recordad. 

  a ver si se hace otra ( pero que venga mas gente)

----------


## eidanyoson

Qué lástima no haber ido. Pero lo que me asombra es que salga mi nick en una quedada sin estar, ejjeje  :302: , eso es que hago algo bien.

Gracias Dowi por la publcidad  :001 005:

----------


## YaGo

Una pena no haber podido ir...

A la próxima, si se puede claro, voy.

----------


## Ravenous

> Como a estas horas habréis podido comprobar, no he podido ir. Una pequeña pelea con una puerta de cristal excesivamente limpia. Al menos, de momento, salvo un importante dolor de cabeza, un doblez de patilla de gafas y el pómulo que está dando guerra, no ha habido más bajas.
> 
> Coñe, a ver si las tiendas y restaurantes no limpian tan bien...
> 
> Ya me fastidia, ya (a decir verdad, tengo que confesar que me fastidia más por el leñazo que me he pegado y el "ridi" que he hecho, pero también por no haber podido ir).
> 
> Un abrazo a todos.



Dejaos de coñas, que en mi escuela eso pasó el año pasado, con la salvedad de que esa vez, se hizo una puerta nueva (pues, si, el tío reventó el cristal que estaba al lado de la puerta...)

----------


## rafa cama

¿Coñas? Ojalá.

Fue real. Totalmente real. Te lo puedo asegurar.

----------


## Javi Drama

> Bueno, solo decir que me ecanto!!
> 
> almenos conoceros en persona ya es un bonito juego de magia (el de aparecer por arte de magia por ser exactos xD)
> 
> por todo lo demas, pues muy correcto, Andrews un fenomeno, me recuerda mucho al estilo de YaGo (y mira que solo lo vi por videos).
> 
> Dow realizo unos juegos muy buenos y sencillisimos, solo con decir que aveces la sencillez hace milagros sorprendentes (la jugada del tahur, muy bueno)
> 
> Mald, bueno, no se atrevio pero seguro que disfruto mucho y aprendio mas jeje,.
> ...


Pue si Pujo, te puedo asegurar que esas 3 horas que compartí con vosotros aprendí más que en el mes y algo que llevo yo por mi cuenta y riesgo.

Me reitero en lo placentera que fue la tarde/noche.

----------

